# Too much overhang?



## Nothingisreal64 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hey, I've got another overhang question with a board, boot, binding combo. 

https://imgur.com/a/qxRU2G4

After renting a bunch and demo-ing the never summer 25, I decided to splurge and pick up the never summer chairman (164 long, 257 waist), union force bindings (L) and the Ride Lasso boots (10). On paper everything was supposed to be compatible but it's looking like a good amount of overhang compared to other photos I've seen online and wanted to get y'all's thoughts.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Overhang will only get a problem if carving real low in soft snow. Or going to almost 45° in firm snow. 

Do you carve that low? 
- No: you're fine with the set up. Bit overhang is an advantage in this case, it increases your leverage, makes the board more nimble/quick to turn.
- Yes: You can shift binding more to heel, widen yourstance a tad and/or increase angle a bit.


----------



## Nothingisreal64 (Feb 21, 2019)

neni said:


> Overhang will only get a problem if carving real low in soft snow. Or going to almost 45° in firm snow.
> 
> Do you carve that low?
> - No: you're fine with the set up. Bit overhang is an advantage in this case, it increases your leverage, makes the board more nimble/quick to turn.
> - Yes: You can shift binding more to heel, widen yourstance a tad and/or increase angle a bit.


Cool, thanks that's helpful. I do like to do some aggressive carving but I couldn't tell you whether I hit 45 degrees much or not. I'll probably try riding with the set up I've got now and work with it from there. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't excessive. Appreciate it!


----------

